# First Western Tornado, Warning lights??



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

hey guys, new to this site and looking for some info from any of you who have western tornado spreaders and maybe have done this. I just purchased my first one to outfit a new plow truck i just bought and put on the road. my questions are:
1) has anyone that has one ever mounted or drilled into it to mount some kind of LED warning lights on either the side or the rear?? Trying to find out if this is possible to drill into the poly in a few places to do so? Dealer was kind of "iffy" on it and couldnt tell me how to or what areas were safe to do so. Anyone ever done this?? if so how did you do it and wire it and please include pictures if it wouldnt be too much trouble. Thanks guys!

2) Has anyone treated the metal parts such as the conveyor, chain and such with some type of anti-corrosive film/spray? If so which did you use and how did it work?? Thanks a ton guys, any info on what worked for you greatly appreciated


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't drill into the poly. I'm sure it can be done, but I'm also sure it can be done differently. This is how I mounted mine. They automatically come on in reverse, and also have an in-line switch so that I can leave them on and see my spread pattern when salting. This is mine, before and after installing lights. Mine plugs directly into my trailer light outlet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't drill in the poly if you don't have to. 
Find other places to mount them.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just Put reflective tape all around the spreader; makes it real noticable from all sides.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

seville009;2075349 said:


> Just Put reflective tape all around the spreader; makes it real noticable from all sides.


Good idea, still doesn't help with visibility for the operator.

Edit......thought he wanted added light to see what he was doing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a 1st gen western and drilled through the back leg at the top with an longer bolt to go all the way through the void to the other side. Because it's poly you will have to run the ground to the truck as well, you can't just ground it on the spreader. No big deal, mine has held up for seven years now...


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks alot guys, all good info. I have two LED work lights that were installed by the dealer, i was just asking you guys about putting like amber LED warning lights on the back of the spreader because the dealer kind of didnt know. I figured if they can drill and mount the LED work lights on the back of it why not a warning light?? maybe i ill just put reflective tape on it.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

AllHands;2075515 said:


> thanks alot guys, all good info. I have two LED work lights that were installed by the dealer, i was just asking you guys about putting like amber LED warning lights on the back of the spreader because the dealer kind of didnt know. I figured if they can drill and mount the LED work lights on the back of it why not a warning light?? maybe i ill just put reflective tape on it.


I have work and strobes on both of are's.Ran all the wires through the cavity of the poly layers for a clean look with no issues whatsoever... I grounded thru the module, power is feed separately to my upfitter switches..


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

Hysert;2075881 said:


> I have work and strobes on both of are's.Ran all the wires through the cavity of the poly layers for a clean look with no issues whatsoever... I grounded thru the module, power is feed separately to my upfitter switches..


 do you have any pictures of that Hysert?? id love to see them for some ideas. Thanks a ton! how hard was it to drill and run the wires through the poly?


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

All of my salters have work and strobe lights. I've mounted them to the poly and I've never had an issue in 8years, your dealer doesn't seem to be all there..


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

redclifford;2077042 said:


> All of my salters have work and strobe lights. I've mounted them to the poly and I've never had an issue in 8years, your dealer doesn't seem to be all there..


Red,
the dealer is great and takes great care of us, i think he is just being overly cautious not wanting to do something thats not factory approved. so we will do it ourselves. Did you drill and run the wires through the poly? or on the outside?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

AllHands;2077036 said:


> do you have any pictures of that Hysert?? id love to see them for some ideas. Thanks a ton! how hard was it to drill and run the wires through the poly?


I can upload a pic tmr.. it's really no big deal there is already one hole in the spreader where the third brake light wire runs, I used surface mount strobes and drilled a small hole behind to run the wire into the cavity! Then make a fish hook and start fishing through that brake light wire hole for your strobe wire inside thr somewhere??? This can be a PITA!!! Lol... on the dump my work light are under the box, my pickup has hideaways in the tail light reverse sockets, so the reverse work lights are on the salter, again feed the wires through and plugged into the trailer plug on the bumper..


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Drilled my back up cam and licence plate rack / lights and ran wires like hysert did thru the cavity....


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

Great thanks so much hysert, looking foward to the pics of where you mounted it, then ill have a better idea what works as opposed to what im not sure works lol


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

some type of warning lights on back of truck or spreader is a good idea for those idiots that want to tailgate

the lights are nice so you can see the spread pattern at night...might need to adjust them first time out


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

AllHands;2077201 said:


> Great thanks so much hysert, looking foward to the pics of where you mounted it, then ill have a better idea what works as opposed to what im not sure works lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

